

Microsoft buying RIM: Bad idea, or worst idea ever? - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/176789/microsoft-buy-rim-epic-fiasco-making

======
rbanffy
Patents.

Now that Microsoft has no longer the antitrust ghost to haunt them, they are
free to do a lot of nasty things.

~~~
jsnell
RIM's market cap is $15 billion, so buying them just for the patents would be
like burning $100 bills. As a comparison, Nortel's 6000 patents are apparently
getting sold for less than one billion. Does RIM have a portfolio anywhere
near that size or quality?

~~~
rbanffy
To be fair, buying Nokia will be much cheaper. Phase one of the plan is
complete and now phase 2 is under way. In a few years, Nokia will be so
dependent on Microsoft an acquisition will be unavoidable.

OTOH, RIM's market cap won't last long. Eventually, they will be a bargain.

